
Left-pad 0.0.3 for Python - LVB
https://pypi.python.org/pypi/left-pad/0.0.3
======
ajroas
you should know, i'm trademarking the number 0.0.3 so i ask you politely to
change it... LOL

------
NuSkooler
OK, that's pretty comical.

